

Why States Should Aim for 100 Percent Vaccination - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/why-states-should-aim-for-100-percent-vaccination/

======
esquivalience
Is this just bad use of stats?

The article's premises are based on the regression lines he's put on them, but
the're at best very loose.

Looking at the second graph in particular, where the author's point is that
the positive skew is unexpected. It seems to me that (1) the line is only just
positive anyway; (2) no error bars or survey methodology is evident even
though we're talking numbers lower than 0.5 in 100,000; and (3) it's clear
that outliers NY and NJ not only form part of the regression, but are skewing
it dramatically.

I can't do it at the moment but I bet that if you remove those two outliers,
the line will tip negative (as expected).

~~~
mef
FYI the author is a she, not a he.

~~~
esquivalience
My bad. Luckily, that doesn't really affect the regression lines.

------
gretful
" Although both numbers are high, Montana has four times as many whooping
cough cases per person than Louisiana. "

\- how much of this is due to vaccination and how much is due to different
climates? Or other non-obvious factors?

------
Executor
If these states supported voluntary instead of FORCED vaccinations I think
this topic wouldn't be an issue.

